# Interesting What Some Broken Ceiling Tiles & Silicon Can Make!



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Finished a project this weekend in a spot that was begging for some scenery! Decided to get crafty and with glue gun in hand, had at it...here are the results.....Hope you like it!











-Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice work, Pete. :thumbsup:


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Ceiling tiles*

Great job Pete. Very creative and a great way to recycle. I have some old tiles hanging around and I'm going to use them the way you did. Excellent idea!!!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Love the swimmers in the pond. Very nice work. I have wanted to build a water scene and I have read all the techniques but I never heard of silicone. Tell us how you did it.


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

The "rock" work is great! Love it.

Brad


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wood said:


> Love the swimmers in the pond. Very nice work. I have wanted to build a water scene and I have read all the techniques but I never heard of silicone. Tell us how you did it.


Ditto the praise and the request.

Water is one of the hardest things to get to look realistic -- especially waterfalls. One of my other hobbies is photography, and one of my favorite subjects is waterfalls, so I have a keen eye for them. Yours is very realistic. Some day I will expand my layout and include a waterfall. So, let us know how you did yours.

P.S. One of the characteristics of waterfalls is that the water speed up as it falls, and thus stretches out a little. You have managed to capture that concept in your waterfall -- nice work.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thankyou, appreciate the compliments!
This was a fun project!

As for the building of the waterfall, i used several techniques I filed away in my modelling tool box.
1. I took a 2 ft section of wax paper, ran beads of clear silicone caulk the length of the wax paper. 
2. I then took a toothpick and smeared the beads together, waited 20 minutes and then stroked the silicone in strips with the toothpick the full length of the wax paper.
3. I waited over night and pealed the wax paper from the silicone or if you want leave the wax paper on and cut to fit the area of your water fall.
4 i also cut a piece of plastic the length and width of the waterfall. Then I glued the silicone to it for stability. I filled in any additional areas with silicone.
4. To pronounce the riveluts on the waterfall in areas I took clear hotglue and ran some small beads in areas of the waterfall to enhance overall effect.
5. I painted these area with a very light and random white paint to highlight.
6. To get the mist effect, I stretched cotton ball fibers and hairsprayed them in place to simulate the misting effect at bottom of waterfall.

To create the rockface, I took some old white ceiling tiles, cut them in thin strips, scraped off the white paint, roughed up the edges with a scraping tool ( messy) and randomly hotglued them into stacks against my layout base! 
Really did not have to paint them. Looked good with a little lichen moss to fill in any spaces.

Heres one more view of it....


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

But now I have random questions about your layout.

1. Is that a church on the ledge above the pond? And how do people get to it?

2. What is going on with what looks like a man carrying a woman out of the "church"?

3. What does the sign at the edge of the pool say?

4. And most importantly -- where does the stream that feeds the waterfall come from. It looks like it bubbles up between two rock faces.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> But now I have random questions about your layout.
> 
> ...



You had to ask those questions, didn't you.....lol
1. Yes that is a plasticville church and that is a wedding.....I intend to incorporate a wooden staircase up the cliff side sometime in the future or maybe a heliport...lol
2. The sign says Groom Lake.....was simulating an Area51 layout theme....pictures of my Area 51 part of layout to include a flying saucer and US Army Modified RS3 alien Recovery consist can be posted if anyone has an interest. 
3. If you look to top of waterfall, you can see one of my War of the Worlds Saucers attacking my Santa Fe.
4. No real answer to the stream feeding the waterfall but it can be suggested that the water is coming from the left side of layout where my Rico Station is situated on another lake.

Sorry you asked, now, aren't you! But i do like a little whimsy on my layout, it draws in the interest of my youngsters and possible gets them and their friends into the hobby.

-Pete


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice cliff walls. I love stuff like this - reusing old stuff, etc.

Nicely done!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Pete, Great craftsmanship on the cheap... I wish I were as creative with left over stuff. Ceiling tiles, wax paper and silicone. Awesome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool Pete, great use of scrap materials! :appl:


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Pete: Love this addition to your layout and such depth! Only, how does one get up to the church in order to go inside?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Vern, stay tuned.....Father Carmine just had his annual appeal and he will be ready to unveil his renovation sometime tomorrow as long as the O gauge code inspectors approve his site plan! 

-Pete


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Very cool, Pete. Whimsy and scale together is a nice mix when done with some sophistication, as you've done. It says "toy trains" but there's real depth to your layout and your creativity. Also love the Groom Lake references and wonder how many think it may have something to do with the happy couple leaving the Church. Where are they going and who is picking them up? Ask Bob Lazar; he'll show you the vehicle!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

---------*Update*-----

Father Carmine Responds to Critics










In a rare Interview, Father Carmine of St Lionel's Church responded to critics today, stating that comments made on the Model Train Forum regarding the Church's limited access have been rectified. See above Posts......Father Carmine stated he took up a special collection to address the lack of safety rails and to fix the insurmountable climb to reach his mountain top Church. He emphasized quick action had to be taken when State Code Enforcers ordered him to construct a staircase to the church with OSHA approved railings or face crippling fines and penalties.
In an amazing flurry of activity, during the course of last night, Father Carmine and a few dedicated parishioners, priests, Nuns, and a lone OGR Forum member, completed the monumental task in time for morning Mass. Father Carmine added there was even time to add temporary supporting pylons to the bridge spanning the Church Lake. 

Father Carmine stated he hoped this satisfied those individuals who reported him for these code violations and he further refused to get permits for the construction, stating he answers "to a higher authority!"

Before/ After Pictures



















-Pete


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow Pete! Problem solved in short order. I am impressed. :appl:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, Vern!

-Pete


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

OSHA says:

"Much better access, but there are still two concerns:

1. The second landing form the bottom needs additional support -- with cross bracing -- to support the large number of people who will pause there to watch the swimmers and ducks in the lake -- or simply pause to catch their breath before the long climb up. (You do have ducks, don't you?)

2. Where is the handicap access -- or are your parishioners expelled when they can no longer climb the steps?"

P.S. I do not work for OSHA. The OSHA gods came to me in a dream and sent me as a messenger to remedy this situation. I did not choose this pathway. It was chosen for me. So don't blame me. Have your "higher authority" talk to the OSHA gods if you have any complaints.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

MtRR75, Father Carmine has noted your blashphemous replies and duly notes you appear to be from that far off land called Alabama, home of that true heretical University that is a thorn in the side of Father Carmines Alma Mater, Notre Dame. Finding it difficult to turn the other cheek, Father Carmine stated there would be no Special, Non Derailment Blessing issued for your layout!

Go in Pieces), (lol)

-Pete


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

great stuff. walls are very realistic!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

Great modeling, Pete!!


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Very creative! nice work.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> MtRR75, Father Carmine has noted your blashphemous replies and duly notes you appear to be from that far off land called Alabama, home of that true hereterical University that is a thorn in the side of Father Carmines Alma Mater, Notre Dame. Finding it difficult to turn the other cheek, Father Carmine stated there would be no Special, Non Derailment Blessing issued for your layout!
> 
> Go in Pieces), (lol)
> 
> -Pete


Hilarious response, Pete. I would not want to be MtRR75


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, I started reading this when you posted but do to my little ones insistence on constant attention never got to write a reply . I was greatly amused at all the banter the church made, thanks for the simile. Oh, and great work too. Im always amazed at what some people can create. I don't have that ability. Thanks for posting


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks again for the compliments and the fun banter!

On another note, I decided to scrap the columns holding up my bridge and used this scroll like item called a corbel I found at Home Depot today...the jury is still out on them, but I do need to beef the bridge up a bit more to look better cosmetically. 
What do you guys think.......any advice or recommendations. Father Carmine would be appreciative!










-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

......may have to scrap this idea.....wife thinks its "lovely."

-Pete


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I like it a lot, too. Keep it, it is unique and quite like what someone might build in the real world.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lee Willis said:


> I like it a lot, too. Keep it, it is unique and quite like what someone might build in the real world.


Thanks Lee, wasn't sure about it, but its growing on me, and it kinda fits in with the whole whimsical/idyllic scene I think I created........So be it......it stays! Besides, Father Carmine's Union Artisans, wouldnot be very happy if we were less than pleased with their scroll work........very tempermental!

-Pete


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

No doubt part of the appeal of your bridge to Father Carmine is because, in his line of work, old scrolls are rather important. The man has good taste, though, you got to give him that!!!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice scene. The water fall has a nice look to it.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DMASSO said:


> Very nice scene. The water fall has a nice look to it.


Thank you

-Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BFI66 said:


> Thank you
> 
> -Pete


There are a lot of silicon products on the market, which brand name did you use for the falls part?
The part that you lay on the wax paper to make?

Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Ed, the silicone I used was DAP Crystal Clear, I found at my Home Depot but any clear silicone should work.










-Pete

PS fell free to contact me if you have any questions......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I used Dap crystal clear too, said to be the only product that would not yellow over time.
Mine lasted 6 months then yellowed. 

Pictures of before the yellow then 6 months later.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=416361&postcount=9
That is from this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=35353&highlight=dap+crystal+clear

I have used the ceiling tiles on my ROCK, but cut them different then yours,
My Rock,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314

Over the tunnel of the ROCK, I cut a few old ceiling tiles I had. The picture doesn't really show the definition of the tiles made into a rocky ledge.








Do you have your layout in the cellar?
I am thinking maybe dust made mine turn yellow over time?

DAP said not to yellow! Bull......!
Not a cheap product either, I think I used 3 tubes maybe 4 on my ROCK!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ed, thats not good news is it.....mine is in basement too but it is climate controlled......my only thought that may be the saving grace here is that one of my last steps was after I hung the silicone I took my glue gun with clear glue and let it drip through out the falls to give it a bit more texture and to fill in any bare spots....I guess time will tell!

-Pete

Maybe a light spray of a satin clear coat may help also.....just a thought for anyone who tries this method.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Well done Pete. I like what you've done with this scene.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> I used Dap crystal clear too, said to be the only product that would not yellow over time.
> Mine lasted 6 months then yellowed.


I am following this with interest even though I probably won't get around to my waterfall for several years, yet.

The yellowing of the silicon caulk surprises me. We used it to seal tile/tub joints in a shower. Sometimes black mildew grew on the surface, but it lasted for years and never yellowed. Also, we got our roof redone 25 years ago. They used the silicon caulk to seal the flashing to the siding (where it went up the side of a gable). Even with outdoor conditions in the hot, humid south, that stuff is still relatively clear after 25 years -- maybe a little cloudy, but not discolored.

Ed, maybe there is something under the caulk that is colored and the caulk absorbed the color -- maybe even preferentially -- meaning only certain pigments got into the caulk. The solvents in silicon caulk are certainly strong enough that you could believe that they might be able to absorb pigments. But I would think that the color absorption would have happened quickly, before the caulk solvents dried out -- not 6 months later. Still a mystery.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> I am following this with interest even though I probably won't get around to my waterfall for several years, yet.
> 
> The yellowing of the silicon caulk surprises me. We used it to seal tile/tub joints in a shower. Sometimes black mildew grew on the surface, but it lasted for years and never yellowed. Also, we got our roof redone 25 years ago. They used the silicon caulk to seal the flashing to the siding (where it went up the side of a gable). Even with outdoor conditions in the hot, humid south, that stuff is still relatively clear after 25 years -- maybe a little cloudy, but not discolored.
> 
> Ed, maybe there is something under the caulk that is colored and the caulk absorbed the color -- maybe even preferentially -- meaning only certain pigments got into the caulk. The solvents in silicon caulk are certainly strong enough that you could believe that they might be able to absorb pigments. But I would think that the color absorption would have happened quickly, before the caulk solvents dried out -- not 6 months later. Still a mystery.


Thanks MOVL......appreciate the compliment...it was a fun project.

Been thinking more on the subject of the Crystal Clear Silicone......in retrospect I have used this product on household projects and in other hobby related areas with no yellowing well over 6 months ago...... Big Ed, I have to agree with MtRR75, I believe the silicone absorbed something from the layout itself. You probably tried this already but have you tried some kind of solution to see if the yellowing is topical and can be removed with some kind of stain remover?

-Pete


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I guess "over time" means five and a half months. I think everything yellows a bit eventually. However, my Woodland Scenics water, whatever it is made of, still looks good after two years.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think it will clean, though I will admit I did not try.

There is nothing underneath leaching into it, there is white paint under it, even up top where it cascades off, that it is not even touching anything and it turned. I added a clear piece of plastic (you can't see it) to hold it away from the rock on the top part. So that never touched anything.

I will do some experimenting with a variety of chemicals and report back.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed + chemical experimentation = this cant end well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed + chemical experimentation = this cant end well.












I do have a nice, good assortment of sample bottles from work.
Some the marking pen came off, but I can ID it by smell.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice, the water fall is excellent, and the rock wall looks great. I remember this from that other forum. A friend of mine used ceiling blocks to make stone viaducts.
Don


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Don.......

As a side note, it has been around 6 months and the silicone used in the construction of the waterfall shows no signs of yellowing.

-Pete


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh WOW Pete! I'm glad Don responded to this thread… this is just outstanding work! I would have never fought to use silicone for a waterfall. It's perfect!

When I look at the church I envision it being called St. Peter's Catholic Church… for obvious reasons. LOL It's on a rock!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Volphin said:


> Oh WOW Pete! I'm glad Don responded to this thread… this is just outstanding work! I would have never fought to use silicone for a waterfall. It's perfect!
> 
> When I look at the church I envision it being called St. Peter's Catholic Church… for obvious reasons. LOL It's on a rock!


Thanks, Trey....appreciate the compliment......I thought of naming it St Petes but both my wife and daughter agreed "I ain't no Saint." Lol

-Pete


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

BFI66 said:


> -Pete


Hope the groom isn't going to throw his new bride off the cliff.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great looking scene. :appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

Masterful work Pete! Very well done!

Emile


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very well done. A friend made several viaducts from ceiling blocks. His intent was to sell them, but ended up using one or two on his layout, and giving some away.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Father Carmine appreciates the most recent compliments on the renovations of his mountainside church.....so much he thought he would repost the finished renovations. He has since added a new church bell with sound, lighthouse and a remote controlled monorail system as well as other finishing touches. He advise me to pass on his gratitude to all MTF forum members and he will add a special non derailing prayer for all our layouts at tomorrows Sunday Mass!

Here are the pics:



















Thanks for revisiting-
-Pete


----------

